# solution manual chemical reaction engineering by octave levenspiel



## miss.engineer (19 فبراير 2010)

سلام

ممكن طلب الحصول على 
solution manual chemical reaction engineering by octave levenspiel

مهم ارجو المساعده و لو تبهتهولي على الايميل بليييييز


----------



## miss.engineer (20 فبراير 2010)

أرجو الرد


----------



## eng_medhat51 (20 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t132630.html

حلول أخرى

http://www.mediafire.com/?om0ny2gtvze


----------



## miss.engineer (21 فبراير 2010)

و الله مشكووووووور وربي يتقبل كل دعواتك و يجعلك سعيد طول حياتك ويدخلك الجنه امييييين


----------



## f2000 (6 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

